# Vet fees



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Can anyone either give me a link to or tell me roughly there about how much the following is

Puppy Vaccinations
Ongoing Vaccinations
Neutering

Ta
xxx

PS

Is there such a thing as pet insurance here in Spain!:confused2:


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

you can get pet insurance but to be honest if your dog is generally healthy I wouldn't bother as the vet fees are much cheaper here than in the UK. I had a puppy fully vaccinated (including 2 x rabies vaccinations), microchipped and wormed for less than €100. Our puppy is due to be spayed on Monday, I don't know the cost yet but will post again on monday.
ongoing vaccinations are around €30-€35 per year around here.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

littlecritterz said:


> you can get pet insurance but to be honest if your dog is generally healthy I wouldn't bother as the vet fees are much cheaper here than in the UK. I had a puppy fully vaccinated (including 2 x rabies vaccinations), microchipped and wormed for less than €100. Our puppy is due to be spayed on Monday, I don't know the cost yet but will post again on monday.
> ongoing vaccinations are around €30-€35 per year around here.


Wow, it's certainly more expensive than that around here. We got a puppy a year ago and I can't remember the exact amounts but her puppy shots (including rabies and microchip) came to a good 250€. Then there was the leishmania vaccination which was a bit over 150€. Spaying set up back just over 200€. She hasn't had any ongoing vaccinations yet so I can't comment on that. A regular consultation costs 30€. 

Our vet offered a special 250€ "puppy package" which included all of the puppy vax, free consultations, and 20% off any treatments or surgeries for a year. We didn't get it and we should have because it would have saved us quite a bit. It might be worth your while to ask around at different vets to see if they offer something similiar.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Wow, it's certainly more expensive than that around here. We got a puppy a year ago and I can't remember the exact amounts but her puppy shots (including rabies and microchip) came to a good 250€. Then there was the leishmania vaccination which was a bit over 150€. Spaying set up back just over 200€. She hasn't had any ongoing vaccinations yet so I can't comment on that. A regular consultation costs 30€.
> 
> Our vet offered a special 250€ "puppy package" which included all of the puppy vax, free consultations, and 20% off any treatments or surgeries for a year. We didn't get it and we should have because it would have saved us quite a bit. It might be worth your while to ask around at different vets to see if they offer something similiar.


Hola

I´ve just had my two dogs have their annual injections; including Leichmaniosis the bill was less than 40€ each. The rabies vaccination will be in July as you can´t give the two together. Perhaps worth thinking about changing vets? 

Davexf


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

It doesn't matter where in the world you are, going to the vet is always going to give your wallet or credit card the heeby jeebies,one of the first things vets learn is how to squeeze testicles until the wallet is empty,but lets be honest folks nothing is 2 expensive for our 4 legged darlings!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We have a vet in the village and she charges €5 to come to your house and give the injections. You just pay for the meds, at her trade discount price. We all wonder how on earth she makes a living.

I agree pet insurance is a waste of money. You could put the equivalent of the premiums into a savings account instead. Then if the money is not needed for vet bills, at least you still have it!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> We have a vet in the village and she charges €5 to come to your house and give the injections. You just pay for the meds, at her trade discount price. We all wonder how on earth she makes a living.
> 
> I agree pet insurance is a waste of money. You could put the equivalent of the premiums into a savings account instead. Then if the money is not needed for vet bills, at least you still have it!


We have pet insurance, we bought here, and until our dog had an ACL and torn cartilage injury and needed an op in December, we put in a claim, and they wouldn't pay. On further scrutinising the policy, there were so many exclusions, they are making money for old rope, hardly anything is covered when it boils down to it.
Our dog is only small, unlike larger ones who may be more prone to that injury.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I´ve just had my two dogs have their annual injections; including Leichmaniosis the bill was less than 40€ each. The rabies vaccination will be in July as you can´t give the two together. Perhaps worth thinking about changing vets?
> 
> Davexf


The 150 euros for the leishmania vax included the three jabs plus the necessary blood test done before the first jab. That's the going rate around here (and believe me, since it was so expensive we asked around). As I said before, I can't speak about the annual injections because we haven't gotten that far yet. 

Our vet's fees are on par with what all the vets in the area charge. Otherwise he wouldn't stay in business. Probably vet fees vary widely from place to place depending on if you are in an urban or a rural area.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Not really first hand experience, but....

...we're hoping to move to Spain soon, and bringing with us three Oriental house cats. Like many pet owners our cats are high up on the considerations in moving, and so vets were researched very early on.

One of our cats has a liver shunt condition. It's managed with medication, and special diet, so he is on constant medication. Not only did we find that we could get all his specialist food in Spain, but all his medication were much cheaper than the UK.

We were also very pleased to see that all the vets seemed very professional, and friendly, and that when discussing his condition, that any major treatments could all be done reasonably locally (by that I mean specialist operations).

We were looking around the Jimena/Casares/Estepona areas


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve.R said:


> Not really first hand experience, but....
> 
> ...we're hoping to move to Spain soon, and bringing with us three Oriental house cats. Like many pet owners our cats are high up on the considerations in moving, and so vets were researched very early on.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a myth that "the Spanish" don't care about animals. 

Our cat came via a rescue centre (Refugio Kimba in Cadiz). She had been found on the street mangled by a dog. Somebody took her to the centre and a vet lovingly put her back together again, reconstructed her front paw (though her fingers had to be amputated) and looked after her till an adopter could be found because she was too vulnerable to mix with the other cats at the _protectora_. All this was done for free, plus sterilisation and all the necessary vaccinations. We just had to make a donation to Kimba.

Then the little darling fell off the roof and broke her leg, because she still finds it hard to balance. A different vet put titanium pins in her leg, and for this and all the follow-up treatment he only charged us for the materials and x-rays. This, he explained, was because we were such good people to have adopted a disabled black cat!

PS I should add that we now have a mesh fence all around the roof terrace. I couldn't go through all that again!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> We have a vet in the village and she charges €5 to come to your house and give the injections. You just pay for the meds, at her trade discount price. We all wonder how on earth she makes a living.
> 
> I agree pet insurance is a waste of money. You could put the equivalent of the premiums into a savings account instead. Then if the money is not needed for vet bills, at least you still have it!


If you have a dog of a breed deemed 'dangerous' by the JdA insurance is not an option, it is compulsory.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> If you have a dog of a breed deemed 'dangerous' by the JdA insurance is not an option, it is compulsory.


But that's third party insurance, in case it bites someone, isn't it? We were talking about insurance for vet bills.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> But that's third party insurance, in case it bites someone, isn't it? We were talking about insurance for vet bills.


I dunno.....ours includes bites and vets' fees, I think.

You've got me thinking..I'll ask Sandra, she sees to these things.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

At my Spanish vets... (Clinica Veterinaria Santa Fe)... Total of six dogs; 3 for annual health checks and revacs including rabies. 3 health checks, initial vacs inc rabies and microchipping total 150€... and all six had a much needed pedicure at the same time.

Sterilisation / Castration dogs weighing between 15 and 20 kilos, Females 125€, males 70€.

Strangely enough OH took her Spanish Rescued Chihuahua to a UK vets because her rabies shot was due for renewal... 65 quid! Whilst ther are some vets in Spain who charge whatever the market will stand, in the UK its far, far worse. There are very few independent vets in the UK most are now part of a business driven single group, they make up the prices as they go along.

Our Spanish vet? Very good. Vet care and husbandry first... financial considerations second and if circumstances demand it he's quite happy to wait for payment.

UK Vets...? licence to print money.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks this has all been very useful.

So many dogs requiring home and all a sad tale to tell. Trying to work out now whats best for us, puppy or older dog. Lots to consider


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, it's a myth that "the Spanish" don't care about animals.
> 
> Our cat came via a rescue centre (Refugio Kimba in Cadiz). She had been found on the street mangled by a dog. Somebody took her to the centre and a vet lovingly put her back together again, reconstructed her front paw (though her fingers had to be amputated) and looked after her till an adopter could be found because she was too vulnerable to mix with the other cats at the _protectora_. All this was done for free, plus sterilisation and all the necessary vaccinations. We just had to make a donation to Kimba.
> 
> ...


We have found that our vet also charges minimal rates and often only for materials for those who take in _rescates_. Scruffy, whom we found in a terrible state with one thigh broken where a bullet had passed through it when he was shot was operated on (the breaks had calloused over), leg pinned and generally patched up at a cost, I think it was, of about €40 to cover the costs.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

cambio said:


> Thanks this has all been very useful.
> 
> So many dogs requiring home and all a sad tale to tell. Trying to work out now whats best for us, puppy or older dog. Lots to consider


One of each?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Many a good tune played on an old fiddle...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> One of each?



LOL Yes we eventually would like 2/3 dogs, but we also have our very British cats with us, initially it is about integrating them and a dog together which is why I thought a puppy would be better. Even better for us was to take a Mum and couple of pups on. I prefer larger dogs and love the Spanish Mastine, so have joined several rehoming groups over here.



whitenoiz said:


> Many a good tune played on an old fiddle...


I agree. I have seen several older dogs who I would love to give a proper home to, but its the cats, still very undecided. Especially as we know the bigger dogs are harder to find home for and we could take several on. Its not about the cuteness of the puppy, although hand on heart ouch they make me melt, it is about the cats.

I would also like to add, that although there is am obvious issue with the dogs and cats etc here in Spain, there is cruelty all over, and only a few days ago there was a campaign in the UK to send a women to prison who starved and kicked her boxer dog to death. There are *******s everywhere, and those here who are helping me look for dogs etc are all Spanish, Facebook is full of Spanish sites for the protection of animals.

Anyways All still going well, and we move into the house we have bought on the 25th April.

:hippie:


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

My little lot are all rescues; twoof them, the undisputed pack Alphas, a Saluki and a Greyhound x Saluki we got from UH rescue organisations before we moved over here. The remainder (and many others that we have managed to rehome elsewhere) are abandoned hunting dogs, 3 Podencos and a Pointer. Cats are a definite NO-NO and there are loads of them feral and domestic on the streets in our village. Taking the pack for a walk three or four times a day is a real trial of strength at times!
*Cambio...* good on you for caring. Welcome to the world of 'Los Anandonados!'


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

We had our dog spayed yesterday..the total cost of the spaying plus the antibiotics and painkillers for the next week was 230€ (I think this also includes the follow up appointment next week to have her stitches removed)


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Our Spanish neighbour's dog (see avatar) had a problem with her ear two weeks ago. One vet wanted 300 Euros for a op. They took her to another who charged 60 Euros, including her "lampshade". The ear is now fine.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

sadly most vets here in aus think qualifications give them the right to treat pet owners as their own private ATMS


----------

